# موضوع عن الرخام الصناعي



## abue tycer (22 فبراير 2010)

*الرخام الصناعي**

**اليكم تقنية صناعة المرمر (الرخام) الصناعي كما ارفق لكم* *ثلاثة نماذج من الرخام الصناعي التي عملتها لكم في الورشة المنزلية**..
**النماذج* *الثلاثة تم عملها في الورشة المنزلية ولم يدخل في تركيبها ولا غرام واحد من المرمر* *الطبيعي او اجزاءه ودون توفر اي من متطلبات العمل ارجو النظر الى النموذج الابيض كم* *هو رائع وكانه طبيعي اكثر من الطبيعي حتى انه مكون من بولستر والوان فقط**
**المواد**: **المواد الرابطة .. احجار اقطع كسر المرمر .. اكاسيد ومواد ملونة* *واضافات**..
**المادة الرابطة بوليستر (هناك انواع السوري والسعودي والاماراتي* *والكويتي.....) بوليمر يتكون من الأحماض البولي كربوكسيلك – حمض مونو كربوكسيلك** – **كحولات متعددة الهيدروكيل – كحول أحادي الهيدروكسيل وتكون هذه المجموعات نسبة 98**% **من المخلوط** . 
**كوبالت : مادة تضاف إلي البوليستر بنسبة 1**% . 
**يعتمد المشروع* *بشكل أساسي علي إنتاج القوالب وتنتج بصفة عامة من الزجاج أو الخشب أو الألومنيوم* *وكذلك الرمل والأسمنت ، وفي العادة ترتبط المواد المستخدمة في عمل القوالب بالعدد* *المطلوب إنتاجه بالمشروع وهي إما قوالب نصفية عندما يكون النموذج متماثل في الشكل* *أو قوالب فصوص يضمهم قالب أساسي يغلفهم ولسرعة الإنتاج يفضل عمل أكثر من قالب بما* *يساعد علي سرعة الإنتاج كما يمكن استعمال القالب والصب في الفراغ المحيط وفي هذه* *الحالة يستخدم المخلوط دون إضافة حصوة الرخام** . 
**يتكون المخلوط من 98% بوليستر ،** 1% **كوبالت ،1% مصلد ثم يضاف إليهم بعض الصبغات المائية لعمل الملونات المطلوبة كما* *يمكن إضافة كمية من حصوة الرخام إلي المخلوط بنسبة 60% في حالة المنتجات المصمتة** . 
**يتم رش القالب أولا من الداخل بمحلول دهني بواسطة مسدس متصل بالكمبرسور(او* *يدويا ) لعمل طبقة عازلة حول القالب ولضمان خروج المنتج دون أي عيوب سطحية أو تفتت* *ثم يصب المخلوط إلى حصوة الرخام في بقية القالب** . 
**يترك القالب بالمخلوط لمدة** 10**دقائق ويفضل التريث في فصل المنتج من القالب للتأكد تماما من عملية الجفاف ،* *ويمكن أن تكون هناك صعوبة في نزع المنتج من القالب لشدة الالتصاق لذلك يصبح ضروريا* *استعمال عامل مساعد لفك القالب أو فصه عن المنتج وكذلك ترش القوالب ببعض المواد* *الدهنية لتقليل حالة الالتصاق قبل صب المخلوط** . 
**يتم تشطيب المنتج عن طريق إزالة* *الزوائد وإجراء عمليات الترميم للأجزاء المتفتتة ثم التلميع بواسطة فرش التلميع* *اليدوية أو الآلية** . 
**يتم التغليف بوضع المنتجات الصغيرة داخل علب من الكرتون* *المضلع ، أما القطع الكبيرة فتغلف من الخارج بواسطة البلاستيك الشفاف مع الاهتمام* *بتغليف الحواف بشكل جيد حتى لا تتلف أثناء النقل والتخزين** . 
**مصلد هي مادة تساعد* *علي سرعة تصلد بعض أنواع الراتنجات التخليفية ويضاف بنسبة 1% ويتم التصلد في الخليط* *خلال 10دقائق** . 
**حصوة رخام : كسر رخام يتم طحنة لعمل إضافات إلي الرخام الصناعي** . 
**صبغات مائية : لعمل مركبات ملونة تتفق وتصميم المنتج من النواحي* *الجمالية**
**المتطلبات لعمل المنتوج** .
1. **ماكينات خلط وتفريغ الهواء**
2. **ماكينات تغذية لماكينات الخلط** 
3. **ماكينات هزاز لاخراج اى فقاقيع هواء داخل* *الخلطة**
4 **او اعتماد نسب الخلط في ذلك في بداية الامر مختبر لقياس فحوص مختلفة* *مثل ( اختبار الكثافة الكسر اللزوجة** 
5. **قسم التشطيب به ماكينات قطع* *وصنفره**
6. **ماكينة تقطيع وزرة**
7.**اكاسيد والوان مختلفة**
8. **قوالب صب* *المنتج**


*​*
*​​*​​​*​


----------



## malahy (23 فبراير 2010)

أخي وجدت أنا هذا الموضوع قبل ثلاث سنوات في أحد النتديات
فهل هو أنت كتبته أم نقلته نقل ؟ 
أرجو الافادة 
ثم أين الصور المرفقة؟ 
ولعلمك الكاتب الأساسي للموضوع فلسطيني
أرجو الرد على استفساراتي وشكرا


----------



## abue tycer (24 فبراير 2010)

الموضوع مترجم من احد المواقع الاوربية


----------



## الوكالة التجارية (22 مارس 2010)

الرخام الصناعى الامريكى ماركة ديبون اكثر من 100 لون سمك 12م للارضيات وسمك6م للحوائط والتجليد والكونترات
​ولها استخدامات عديدة مثل نقوم بانتاج التالى​​1- اسطح المطابخ​​2- وحدات الحمامات​​3- كاونترات الاستقبال​​4- ارضيات الاسانسير​​5- درابزين السلالم​​6- طرابيزات الطعام​​7- تجاليد العيادات والمستشفيات وغرف العمليات​​8- تجليد المداخل للفيلات والقصور​​9- واجهات المعارض​​10- اعمدة دائرية ومستطيلة​​11- امكانية عمل اى شكل ​​ان ما لا تستطيع تنفيذة بالمواد التالية ( رخام - خشب - استانلس - زجاج ) يمكنك تنفيذة بالكوريان ​حيث نملك اكبر سابقة اعمال بالعديد من فنادق مصر ومستشفبات وبنوك وشركات كبرى وارضيات مصاعد​وتفضلو بقبول وافر الاحترام​رمضان محمد​مدير الانتاج​خبرة 15 عام فى تصنيع منتجات الكورين​الورش عين شمس خلف حديقة دبر​​


----------

